# Botanikum Instanzen Guide



## Willmasta (26. April 2007)

Hallo liebe Blasc'ler

Ehm ich habe mir gerade den Instanzen Guide für die Instanz Botanikum gelesen und muss sagen grosses Lob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ihr denkt wenigstens, im Gegensatz zu anderen Guide's, an die Trash Mobs ^^.

Aber dennoch ist mir was aufgefallen.
Und zwar :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, 2 mal die Loottables vom Dornbehüter, oder wie der heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, drauf zusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So das wars auch schon 

/edit: Fuuu, sry falscher Forenbereich, need Verschiebung pls :>


MfG Will


----------

